# Super Curl Bar



## Max. Q (Jan 17, 2003)

Does anyone use the super curling bar, what's your opinion on it?


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 17, 2003)

i have used it from time to time but prefer an e-z curl bar.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jan 18, 2003)

I like using it for Skulls, find it doesn't hurt my wrists as much as the EZ bar. 
I like the ez bar for regular curls and preacher better though.


----------



## Freeman (Jan 18, 2003)

Never tried it, they don't have it at my gym I don't think..

we do have those wierd like hammer curl bar thingies though..


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jan 18, 2003)

They've got one of them at my gym to Freeman but I find the hands are to close together and it doesn't feel right. 

I'd like to try one of those trap bars.


----------



## Max. Q (Jan 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> i have used it from time to time but prefer an e-z curl bar.





> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> I like the ez bar for regular curls and preacher better though.



Why do you guys prefer the regular EZ bar for curls (compared to the "super" curl bar) because of wrist comfort, the way it hits the biceps, because the EZ bar is what you're used to using or...??


----------



## Lightman009 (Jan 19, 2003)

The ezbar usually kills my wrists, I wonder how this would help.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 19, 2003)

I'd rather use a regular EZ bar, and do hammer curls, because the grips look to close together, something that would bother my wrists with heavy weights.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 19, 2003)

Hey bro, honestly it doesn't matter what anyone else thinks about it including me.  It's an individual preferance thing here.  You go try it and come back and tell us what you think about it.  Looking at it but never trying it I like the fact that you can do straight bar curls, EZ curls and Hammer curls all with one bar but it all comes down to FEEL.  A couple of the guys above tried it and didn't like it yet others may love it.  You need to actually try it for yourself and make your own conclusions.   Peace bro!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 20, 2003)

Looks like a "Shoulder Horn" bar you could use for rotator cuff work....lol

Always use Variety! 


DP


----------



## Arnold (Jan 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> i have used it from time to time but prefer an e-z curl bar.



me too and I agree.


----------



## Max. Q (Jan 20, 2003)

Thanks everyone, I found one at a local sports store and got a feel for it. I can see how it would be good for tricep extensions, seems to have a better balance in the middle.  But it does feel the same as the regular EZ bar for bicep curls. This is one equipment I don't need to add in my weight room, thanks again for everyone's opinion.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 20, 2003)

Your welcome,, between you and I, I prefer the original EZ curl bar. I don't think I'd like a bar with all those twists and angles.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 20, 2003)

My gym has bars like this on all the standard weighted stuff, so someone must like em


----------



## Freeman (Jan 20, 2003)

Must be the little girlie man! <arnold voice>


----------

